# 17 and pulled over 95 South in waltham



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

getting pulled over with a $200 ticket was definetly not good news for me or my parents, but the possibility of the threatening consequences i may face for speeding are worse. the situation i was in just did not really seem to make any sense, i was in the middle lane and the car infront of me was going pretty slow, i sort of think on purpose. so then, i moved to the left/passing lane where all the cars were flying and pretty much on my bumper and high beaming me. i moved to the left to pass the car in the middle, but when i did the car in the middle started to speed up(just to be a jerk) and wouldnt let me pass. so then i believe a cop was pulling them over, right behind them with his lights on, so when i they started to both shift over to the right i sped up so i could get back into the middle. but then the cop pulled me over, because i w guess i was going from 65 and up. 


this isnt fair to me and i cant afford to take those unfair consequences. could i easily fight and win this?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh this is going to be GREAT!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> Pleas remain in your seat with your seatbelt fastened until the ride comes to a complete stop. Thanks you, and we hope you enjoy traveling on the Mascops Flame Ride.


*AMEN*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

please pass me some of that popcorn B.


----------



## BPD3352 (Apr 18, 2007)

$200 for 65 in a 65! The nerve of that cop! You have to appeal it! If you explain your side of the story, you'll be fine. As a matter of fact, print this blog you posted and hand it to the Judge. That way he'll know your telling the truth, you put it in writing! 

You also should have argued your point with the cop right there on the spot! This your license we are talking about here! Next time follow him back to his cruiser explaining your side. Just get your point across!! 

Good Luck and let us know how you make out!!!


----------



## PaulKersey (Nov 28, 2007)

ldabrieo619 said:


> . could i easily fight and win this?


Yes, very easily.

First off, the fine is only supposed to be $25.00 when you speed up after he puts his lights on. Second, how could he say you were speeding if he was behind you? His radar shoots out the back window, you were in front of him.

The cops around here will probably be mad at me for telling you that, but I don't care. They tried to do that to me once, and I beat them. Don't you let them get away with that either!

Good luck!


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

this isnt fair to me and i cant afford to take those unfair consequences. could i easily fight and win this?


JMO...And it wouldn't be fair to someone else either if you caused an accident and injured and/or killed someone....try thinking about those "unfair consequences" instead of coming on here expecting sympathy. Pay the fine, make it a learning experience, and move on.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

here we go again. Pay the ticket or appeal it and ask for mercy from the court quit whining about how it is unfair. Life ain't fair, a lesson you should learn in life.


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

Pay your fine and slow down. You won't get sypathy from members of this site.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey bright eyes Ive been around a little longer then you. Youre coming on a POLICE website and whinning about how unfair life is to you. Man up and pay the ticket, enjoy your walk for the next 90 days.KNock yourself out sending me pm's... You are just that much entertainment but please continue.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Take it to a Judge's appeal!!!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

sorry Mike....yeah , appeal appeal appeal $$$$$$$


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

whining about life, thats exactly what im doing. you know it all. just a huge, huge whiner i am. im pretty sure i was just stating what actually happened and i was asking if that was fightable. if i was actually breaking the law/speeding i guess i`d have to man up and i wouldnt waste my time asking cops online. i guess the consequences are there for people not to drive like maniacs and thats respectable, but it just really stinks for me because i do not believe i did anything wrong. and even though i`ve only had my liscense for a year, i do not think its right for me to get shot out with such a large penalty when it was my first time ever getting into trouble driving or with the law. its not fair that under 18 is the big penalty because i know a heck of a lot of 18 year olds who are ridiculous and get like 2 speeding tickets a month and nothing happens.

sorry for whatever. maybe i do think the consequences are a little over the top, especially for the first time but whatever i guess i got to live with it if i get into trouble for really not doing anything wrong


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

i dont care too much about the 200 but its just the extra 500 and more for the courses will just be tough. lets say i try and appeal it, and if i do great but if i cant, would a judge be able to give me like 7-8 hours a day to drive for work and school?


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

it isn't unfair. driver's ed or not? when you're 17 you BARELY know how to drive and you're being given a chance to prove that you have the maturity and ability to handle the PRIVILEGE of driving. 

a car isn't your right. it's a great thing that enables independence but in the hands of someone irresponsible who thinks it's a toy? it can be lethal. 

suck it up, take your lumps like a man.

you're a child. you're acting like a child. keep this type of rant up when you appeal and the judge will just tell you the same as anyone here has.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

i know it is a privledge that is why i DO NOT drive like a jerk.

not taking lumps like a man first off because im a girl and secondly its not right to take consequences you do not deserve. and im sure everyone would agree with that. sure you dont believe me, because you wernt there and you do not know but all i am saying or asking is is this fightable/appealable? im not saying "oh shit i messed up and i was speeding, i cant deal with this, i need to get out of this" i am saying that it sucks i was put at fault or whatever and i was simply just asking.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

p.s its not a rant . its the damn truth. how am i acting like a child for saying what happened?


----------



## serpico (Dec 17, 2005)

I would say appeal the ticket, the officer will get at least 4 hours overtime, and besides it's your right to have an appeal so take advantage of it. Now as far as coming on this site looking for help, GOOD LUCK if you get any sympathy or help from a bunch of cops who stick by their Brother and Sister Officers. Its just the way it is kid.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

"Life is pain...anyone who tells you different is selling something."

Hey, 17, one word for you to think about, CAPITIALS.


----------



## h174 (Dec 15, 2007)

SUCK IT UP AND PAY THE TICKET!!!!!! or keep responding and make everyone's night. just wait a couple of minutes so I can run out and get another six pack.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

ya ya ya. i like making peopels night and ill type how i want. it just gets to you and irritates you =) cnat wait to get this APPEALED ;-O


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


>


:L:


----------



## soup (Nov 1, 2006)

ldabrieo619 said:


> getting pulled over with a $200 ticket was definetly not good news for me or my parents, but the possibility of the threatening consequences i may face for speeding are worse. the situation i was in just did not really seem to make any sense, i was in the middle lane and the car infront of me was going pretty slow, i sort of think on purpose. so then, i moved to the left/passing lane where all the cars were flying and pretty much on my bumper and high beaming me. i moved to the left to pass the car in the middle, but when i did the car in the middle started to speed up(just to be a jerk) and wouldnt let me pass. so then i believe a cop was pulling them over, right behind them with his lights on, so when i they started to both shift over to the right i sped up so i could get back into the middle. but then the cop pulled me over, because i w guess i was going from 65 and up.
> 
> this isnt fair to me and i cant afford to take those unfair consequences. could i easily fight and win this?


I suggest you memorize this post and repeat it exactly this way to the clerk at the hearing. If he finds you responsible he has to be an idiot, that's why he is a clerk and not a judge. Then repeat it to the judge and be sure to point out the fact that the clerk was an idiot. The judge will take care of it.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Waltham, that place is just horrible- you should just stay away.. far far away....


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

ldabrieo619 said:


> getting pulled over with a $200 ticket was definetly not good news for me or my parents, but the possibility of the threatening consequences i may face for speeding are worse. the situation i was in just did not really seem to make any sense, i was in the middle lane and the car infront of me was going pretty slow, i sort of think on purpose. so then, i moved to the left/passing lane where all the cars were flying and pretty much on my bumper and high beaming me. i moved to the left to pass the car in the middle, but when i did the car in the middle started to speed up(just to be a jerk) and wouldnt let me pass. so then i believe a cop was pulling them over, right behind them with his lights on, so when i they started to both shift over to the right i sped up so i could get back into the middle. but then the cop pulled me over, because i w guess i was going from 65 and up.
> 
> this isnt fair to me and i cant afford to take those unfair consequences. could i easily fight and win this?


Did you check his gig line? I'm just asking...because if it was off even slightly you could have this one throw out.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

if i was actually breaking the law/speeding i guess i`d have to man up and i wouldnt waste my time asking cops online. i guess the *consequences are there for people not to drive like maniacs and thats respectable*, but it just really stinks for me because i do not believe i did anything wrong. and even though i`ve only had my liscense for a year,* i do not think its right for me to get shot out with such a large penalty when it was my first time ever getting into trouble driving or with the law. its not fair* that under 18 is the big penalty because i know a heck of a lot of 18 year olds who are ridiculous and get like 2 speeding tickets a month and nothing happens.

So you know that there are consequences for the actions you take, but because "it's your first time ever getting into trouble driving or with the law (okay let's not make this a huge deal...I mean it's a citation, it's not like you were arrested and now you have a record) you don't think you should have to accept the consequences of your actions???? I just want to make sure I understand you right...

If it is so unfair that "under 18 is the big penalty" then who should be the ones with the "big penalties"? There are penalties for driving offenses when people are stupid...(i.e. OUI, driving after suspension, etc). Since you have "only had your license for a year" then you should have known what would happen if you ever did get a citation for speeding...you did read the manual didn't you before you took the test right? :rd:

i dont care too much about the 200 *but its just the extra 500 and more for the courses will just be tough.* lets say i try and appeal it, and if i do great but if i cant, would a judge be able to give me like 7-8 hours a day to drive for work and school?

Maybe your parents could help you out with that $500 and then you could pay them back a little at a time. That shows that you are being responsible (by paying them back and not expecting them to get you out of a jam) and by taking these classes and paying this money, you MIGHT learn a valuable lesson...that driving is a priviledge and not a right and it doesn't matter who you are or what age you are there are consequences for your actions...and not just in driving. Think about it....

Like I said in my response to your PM...if you do appeal good luck, but remember you asked the question and now you are getting answers that you may not like, but that's the risk you take when you post a thread on Masscops#-o


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

First off I would like to know how fast you were really going? You said you sped up to pass this "jerk" who also sped up then when the officer started (supposedly) pulling over the "jerk" you sped up to get back into the middle lane. Another question why would you speed up more with an officer already behind you? That just sounds wrong you were problably going closer to 70-75 anyways. 

I have run out of snacks to watch the fun thats why i posted this


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

Just to jump on the pig pile you stated you were going "65 and up" on 95 S in Waltham, which is posted 55mph. So you were cited for 75 in a 55, where's your question here? Oh, and yes, appeal to the judge, it work$ every time!


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

call the cop a pig and reach for his gun....


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

HELPMe said:


> call the cop a pig and reach for his gun....


:-D 
I agree that actually would have been your best bet.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

ldabrieo619 said:


> i know it is a privledge that is why i DO NOT drive like a jerk.
> 
> not taking lumps like a man first off because im a girl and secondly its not right to take consequences you do not deserve. and im sure everyone would agree with that. sure you dont believe me, because you wernt there and you do not know but all i am saying or asking is is this fightable/appealable? im not saying "oh shit i messed up and i was speeding, i cant deal with this, i need to get out of this" i am saying that it sucks i was put at fault or whatever and i was simply just asking.


guess what? i'm a girl too. and you DO deserve it. you were speeding, weren't you? The state gave you a shot at proving you were a responsible driver... YOU blew it and proved you weren't.

you can fight/appeal any ticket for any made up reason including blaming it on space aliens. You still did it. You'll porobably do nothing more but get your punishment and piss off the judge.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

On that stretch of 128/I-95 there are about 250,000 vehicles traveling through there everyday. There is ONE Trooper to cover about 20 miles north and south bound and you got nabbed. The chances of speeding and getting away with it far outweigh the chance of getting caught by the Trooper who is in between crashes and calls for disabled motor vehicles.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I call troll...no one can really be that stupid and then the avatar "speedracer"...c'mon Sot own up


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Actually thats my handiwork JAP...


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> Actually thats my handiwork JAP...


Nice!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

BEST ADVICE;

1. Don't post anymore (Shut up)
2. Appeal, appeal, appeal
3. At the appeal just state you've never been in any trouble before, AND
you were attempting to pass another vehicle when the operator sped up 
which made you nervous and then the nice cop, who was only doing his
job, thought he saw an infraction, but you never meant to do anything 
wrong.
4. Shut up and make big eyes while you pout at the magistrate.

You're looking at a good 50/50 at that point!


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

Appeal it tell the truth and hope for the best. The trend of younger drivers is to try and avert their responsibility which you have been doing on this site. Which is not helping your cause. Let the flames continue


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

By the way...if you dont like the decision from the magistrate, you can appeal to the judge. That costs another $20.00, at least in Plymouth.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

first person I thought of............ only problem is... SOT didnt know there were highways out "here".


----------



## masscopk9 (Jan 20, 2007)

*I would BITE the little whinning bitchhhhh!:mrgreen: *


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

A THOUSAND VIEWS ?????????? hahahahahaaa Wow.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

To make sure you're not KOZ, show us your tits...


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

94c said:


> To make sure you're not KOZ, show us your tits...


I dont think you would really want that. Everyone knows "hot" women dont get tickets. Just a thought as to why she got a ticket instead of a warning. I dont know though I wasnt there.

Hey Speedracer-Just appeal it already.


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

jetsixx,

well said. either that or she gave the trooper some attitude one or the other.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

jettsixx said:


> Everyone knows "hot" women dont get tickets.


Incorrect; if some female is obviously using her looks in an attempt to influence my decision, I stick it up her ass every time. Just ask the former Miss Massachusetts to whom I gave the triple-digit citation.

Cops who let good looking women off are the biggest suckers going, because that woman wouldn't give you the time of day outside the traffic stop.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Incorrect; if some female is obviously using her looks in an attempt to influence my decision, I stick it up her ass every time. Just ask the former Miss Massachusetts to whom I gave the triple-digit citation.
> 
> Cops who let good looking women off are the biggest suckers going, because that woman wouldn't give you the time of day outside the traffic stop.


+1.

Besides the anal three way, or whatever you're referring to  , I agree that the "hot" ones get the full monty. Besides, maybe you'll see them again in court at the appeal.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

94c said:


> To make sure you're not KOZ, show us your tits...


 Your assuming he dont have any


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

It is Koz! I conducted a google image search on "Kozmo Kramer" and "Idabrieo619" and both times this image appeared;


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Incorrect; if some female is obviously using her looks in an attempt to influence my decision, I stick it up her ass every time. Just ask the former Miss Massachusetts to whom I gave the triple-digit citation.
> 
> Cops who let good looking women off are the biggest suckers going, because that woman wouldn't give you the time of day outside the traffic stop.


there's a story at work about an older female emt who got pulled over and mouthed off about getting the ticket to the cop because she didn't feel she should since she was on her way to work. Apparently, the cop gave her the ticket and due to the attitude drove to the garage and had a chat with the supervisor for the night. 

everyone loves that story based on who it was


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Great story Roxy ...........


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

94c said:


> To make sure you're not KOZ, show us your tits...


 As God is my witness, I have never, in the entire time I have been associated with Mascops, ever created a thread under a pseudonym.
Gil, Wolfman or one of the Mods can verify Speed Racers IP isn't one I have ever logged in with.
All I did was add the location, avatar and sig.



Delta784 said:


> Incorrect; if some female is obviously using her looks in an attempt to influence my decision, I stick it up her ass every time.


 You lucky son of a bitch!



andy0921 said:


> It is Koz! I conducted a google image search on "Kozmo Kramer" and "Idabrieo619" and both times this image appeared.


Hey Jr. - you want all that negative rep. back?
And all this time I thought we were buds&#8230;


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

jettsixx said:


> Everyone knows "hot" women dont get tickets.


Thats the only problem with the internet sarcasm is hard to convey.


----------



## 1955gmcambulance (Dec 29, 2007)

here is a few options.

You are a female that is 17. hmmm am I missing something???

How long have you been driving? when a cop has his lights on.

Do you not remember in drivers ed that you move to the right and to a stop?

you can fight the ticket if you like. good luck

what was the ticket really for? Just speeding.

I see more to this issue???

pass the popcorn:moon: :finger2:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> Hey Jr. - you want all that negative rep. back?
> And all this time I thought we were buds&#8230;


I'm only busting your chops, Koz!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I know bro, I'm only kidding. It's not like I haven't done my share of ball bustin' Andrew! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Fight. Fight !!!!

ANYTHING to change the topic in here where we have an ambulance DRIVER and an ambulance RESTORER giving LEO advice !!!!!!!!! What gives ??????????


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Sniper said:


> Fight. Fight !!!!
> 
> ANYTHING to change the topic in here where we have an ambulance DRIVER and an ambulance RESTORER giving LEO advice !!!!!!!!! What gives ??????????


 *qualify that statement snipe...an ambulance crasher *


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

OK this is whta you do!!! You appeal your ticket, wait for a court date and tell the magistrate or judge who hears your case that the police officer was speeding also to catch me. Tell him the police officer gave you a big fine of 200 dollars for doing 65 in a 55 zone, he will know your telling the truth when all the numbers add up!!:---)You cant loose!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

LMAO, Snipe!


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

wasn't advice, was commentary on idiocy of teenage girls.
I am NOT an ambulance driver and if you ever get yourself banged up, you'll appreciate those lights and sirens and years of training that we have after you've been worked on in the back by both people on the crew and then transported, thus aiding the comfort and health of your LE butt.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Easy there Tiger............


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

8OSomeone is riding the cotton pony!


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

andy0921 said:


> 8OSomeone is riding the cotton pony!


:heart: whatever, babe


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

andy0921 said:


> 8OSomeone is riding the cotton pony!


:L: .....:uc:


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

i've never heard "cotton pony" before. that's gonna be a new favorite.

jeez. lack an emoticon sticking it's tongue out at the end and it comes off way bitchier than meant. 

<3


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

hahah


----------

